# Anybody work DNC or RNC 2008 or earlier ?



## knyfeknerd (Mar 11, 2012)

We've been contracted to do several events in September. This is by far the biggest thing to ever happen to our fair city. Anybody got any good stories? What to expect? I'm told if we have offsite event-all staff,deliveries, rentals, food, etc must be in by 6am, if you leave you cannot return. Even if the event starts at 8pm and goes till the wee hours of the am. I've gotta pay people to sit around ALL day. Where does that leave time to prep? Going to try to set up some satellite kitchens around the vicinity. Do all my degenerate ex-criminal staff have to pass background checks? If so I'll have to rely on (say it ain't so) culinary students. 
I don't expect to sleep. Sleep is for the weak.
It's a ways off, but will be here before I know it.
Any sage wisdom, advice, observations or horror stories would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tkern (Mar 11, 2012)

No background checks unless they're going to be physically meeting the candidates. Expect lots of protesters and snipers on rooftops. Roads will be blocked off, so traffic is going to suck. Plan to get where you're going way in advance.


----------



## jmforge (Mar 11, 2012)

If the RNC's behavior here in Tampa is any indication, make sure that you have a FIRM contract in hand. They tried to go back and knock down the previously agreed upon hotel rates after the fact.:bigeek:


----------



## pumbaa (Mar 25, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> We've been contracted to do several events in September. This is by far the biggest thing to ever happen to our fair city. Anybody got any good stories? What to expect? I'm told if we have offsite event-all staff,deliveries, rentals, food, etc must be in by 6am, if you leave you cannot return. Even if the event starts at 8pm and goes till the wee hours of the am. I've gotta pay people to sit around ALL day. Where does that leave time to prep? Going to try to set up some satellite kitchens around the vicinity. Do all my degenerate ex-criminal staff have to pass background checks? If so I'll have to rely on (say it ain't so) culinary students.
> I don't expect to sleep. Sleep is for the weak.
> It's a ways off, but will be here before I know it.
> Any sage wisdom, advice, observations or horror stories would be greatly appreciated.


I am not looking forward to this here. This city cannot get itself together for a small event. This will be a disaster, I am glad where I work is not involved. Though you should have no prob getting CPCC students as all campuses are closed to be used as convention centers for it. If you are doing anything around the central or west campuses of CPCC let me know I can ask the chef's at school and see if you can use those kitchens.


----------

